# Dimming flur



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

1600sensible said:


> I have 2 2 by 4 lay in troffers to dim.. I have a lutron dimmer with a violet and gray control wire, and a hot, nuteral, and load wire. and a ge max ballast 4 bulb t8 ballast. with black white and a gray and violet control. Am I go to go ? Just run the two extra controls? Never played with this before, new fixtures were too expensive and wait was too long. thanks:



Just make sure your sockets are wired the way the ballast diagram shows.


----------



## 1600sensible (Jul 16, 2011)

Meaning the 2 wire shunt to each socket?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

1600sensible said:


> Meaning the 2 wire shunt to each socket?


Yup I believe you need to make sure of that.


----------



## 1600sensible (Jul 16, 2011)

I have changed out t12 to t8 ballasts 8 footers and it takes time but I price for it. They do "work" but I think you're asking for trouble, if you dont. Thanks


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

The purple and grey are usually 0-10volt controls. 
Run a constant hot to the dimmer and a constant hot to the fixtures. 

I did not look up those exact models, but that is how they are typically wired.


----------



## 1600sensible (Jul 16, 2011)

So the purple and gray are on a transformer in the flur dimmer? maybe thats why it was 60$


----------



## 1600sensible (Jul 16, 2011)

Or does it need 120 constant on ballast, my ballast only has one black , for load.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

That's a standard 0-10v analog control. If you leave them unconnected, they run at full power. If you short them, they run at minimum power. 

Some ballast soft switches off, while some dims to minimum level at lower end. 
If you mix and match ballast brands, don't expect consistency between fixtures. 

You wire each fixture like normal ballasts, then hook up violet and grey to a pair of control wires and pull it to the switch. Every fixture to be tied to that control is wired in parallel. The grey and violet hooks up to 0-10v type dimmer or control system made by any brand.

Let me know if this isn't clear enough.


----------



## 1600sensible (Jul 16, 2011)

I had to figure out alot of that by trial and error, I bought two GE ballasts that only dimmed to 60 percent, that didnt cut it. I just order 2 advance izt 4s32 to use , I will have to rewire the troffer fixture ends but they should do it with a lutron flur dimmer. I paid 50 each for the 60 percent ones but maybe can return. I asked at the supply house and other peers but it seem like , no one had real experience. Or they did a big control box. This is just going in a office -training room that has a 2way mirror to observe patients and they dont want to be see. I tried to sell them recess cans but they wanted to make my life difficult. Thanks for your reply. I should be on the right track.


----------

